# Anybody know of any other products like this?



## zombie01 (Sep 5, 2012)

This company Alphyn makes these jeans that have a flap specifically designed for an iphone. They're kinda expensive tho, so I was wondering if you guys knew of any other similar products?










They're called Delta 415s btw. They're cool jeans but like I said they're kinda pricey. I would get these in a second if they were a little cheaper...


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

......lol..really interesting jeans,this is the first time I saw such jeans....really interesting..............


----------

